

The Five Habits of Highly Effective Hives - grellas
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2010/11/the_five_habits_of_highly_effe.html

======
xyi
It was interesting to read about how bees work together, especially in finding
a new hive, however extrapolating that information to human work place didn't
feel right.

------
lani
interesting. This almost parallels Howard Bloom's five characteristics of
swarms : 1\. conformity enforcers 2. diversity generators 3. utility sorters
4. resource shifters 5. intergroup tournaments edit : addendum : atleast the
first two points atleast

